# Wireless Driver for Mac OS X



## bobw (Jan 27, 2004)

http://www.orangeware.com/endusers/wirelessformac.html

OrangeWare has announced a Macintosh driver for wireless 802.11a/b/g cards using the Atheros chipset.

For several years now, Apple users have chafed at the issue that most wireless cards (CardBus and PCI) don't work with Apple's Airport access points.*Why is that?*It's because the Apple client driver only works with the Broadcom chipset.*Recently, OrangeWare developed a Mac OS X Wireless Driver for the 3Com wireless line of cards which use the Atheros chip, and licensed the driver to 3Com.*As a result, the Atheros based 3Com cards are now compatible with Macintosh. This Macintosh compatibility is offered by 3Com at no charge to its users.*

OrangeWare's announcement broadens the driver availability to all users of Atheros based wireless cards. They include D-Link, Netgear, Aztec, Elecom, Fujitsu, IBM, Linksys, NEC, Samsung and Sony. All their current wireless offerings listed at the bottom can use the new OrangeWare Macintosh Wireless Driver. This means that the lonely Mac user can now link up with Mac and PC access points by using significantly lower cost wireless cards instead of expensive Airport cards. An Airport extreme card costs $99.00, whereas the D-Link card costs as little as $38.00.*

Another unique benefit of this driver is for the Mac users who need to connect to PC based 802.11a wireless access points. OrangeWare's driver is the only solution available to Mac Users -- nothing else works. *

The Macintosh OS X wireless driver is available to users as a free trial download from http://www.orangeware.com . If users are satisfied, a permanent license is available from the same source for $15.00.**

The Wireless Setup v2_1t.mpkg package will install all components necessary for your wireless card to function under Mac OS X v10.2 or greater.

Wireless Setup v2_1t.mpkg installs a trial version of the OrangeWare 802.11g wireless Ethernet driver that allows for an evaluation period of 10 minutes once you have configured the card for operation. 

Once installed, you may configure the OrangeWare 802.11g wireless Ethernet driver for your card. To do so, proceed to the Mac OS X System Preferences application and select the "Wireless Configuration" panel. You will need to open this panel and click the "Apply Now" button each time you reboot your Macintosh to activate further evaluation periods.

After your 10 minute evaluation period has expired, you will be presented with the opportunity to buy this software. A successful purchase will immediately activate the OrangeWare 802.11g wireless Ethernet driver for unlimited use on YOUR COMPUTER ONLY. *Activation also allows you to have full use of your network card from the moment you boot up your Macintosh, and eliminates the need to click Apply Now on the Wireless Configuration panel each time you boot.

NOTE: Apple G3 Power Books from the M3553 family are not compatible, you must have a later version.


----------



## Studio Zero (Jan 27, 2004)

Do these drivers support promiscuous mode?  If so then they'll be nice for wardriving, though you can always pick up an Orinoco Gold off of ebay..


----------

